# Ninjitsu vs Aikido



## Koga-Shinobi (Sep 20, 2002)

Hey you'll, I know from reading a whole lot of other threads that comparisons of martial arts is a big no-no...I understand that, but being a beginner, I need some experienced help 

You see, I'm looking to start a MA, and pretty much have narrowed my choices down to Aikido and Ninjitsu. Pretty starnge combination, since both almost have opposing philosophies from what I understand. Aikido being a very soft, defensive style and Ninjitsu being a hard, attacking, aggressive style.

What interests me from Aikido is the concept of using ones strength against himself (throws) and keeping opponents injury (serious) down (locks, pins, submissions)...being a fairly moral guy, I'm quite averse to leg breaking etc. plus there's the legal considerations.

However, I do enjoy being highly physical and feel that Ninjitsu would be more in my line, more stimulating...I understand that Aikido steers away from strikes...which I'd like to have in my armoury should a situation arise. 

What would you recommend (with justification) for a 23 year old looking for a competitive, challenging MA for both self-defense reasons and for installing confidence in onself?


----------



## Koga-Shinobi (Sep 20, 2002)

Is it ninjitsu or ninpo? Saw a thread where someone said that the term ninjitsu is correct anymore...it's now ninpo? Whats the difference? The club I want to join is definitely a international Ninjitsu Federation..or so they claim?

What you think?:asian:


----------



## Jay Bell (Sep 20, 2002)

> or so they claim?



They are not a traditional Ninjutsu school.  There are only three remaining, all headed by Hatsumi sensein in the Bujinkan.  Kumogakure ryu, Togakure ryu and Gyokushin ryu.

Ninpo is often tagged (per Hayes, I believe), the "Higher form of Ninjutsu".  I'm not so sure I agree with that label.  It's more a way of looking at things.  Not giving up and developing concepts of survival.  Hatsumi sensei has explained that he has never shared real Ninjutsu because people are not ready.  In the short anecdotes of what's contained, I'd say he's right.

The three groups that study the traditional Ninpo Taijutsu schools are the Bujinkan, Genbukan and Jinenkan.  If you aren't a part of those groups, you aren't doing Ninpo Taijutsu, but something created within the last 20 or so years.


----------



## tmanifold (Sep 20, 2002)

all i could fing on the International Ninjutsu Federation is that it used to be the American Ninjutsu Council. Here is their webpage:  http://www.geocities.com/american_ninjutsu_council/

They do not seem to be affliateded with the X-Kans in any way.

However, *Bujingodai *  seems to be a member so maybe he knows more about it.

Tony


----------



## arnisador (Sep 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jay Bell _
> 
> *Hatsumi sensei has explained that he has never shared real Ninjutsu because people are not ready. *



Can you expand on this? Do people know generally what is being witheld/done differently?


----------



## Bujingodai (Sep 20, 2002)

Member, hmm yes the idea was good at the onset. However it has become shrouded with too much BS. I'm not into the ego and profit. Also I care not to have the dealings with AK

I did however co found the RSS, now defunct. The reborn model is the UNV, sort of a place where the so coined "neo" Ninja can go to talk. Yes I am an independent. I was a Bujinkan member, but in my geographic zone the politics at every corner are just too much right now, ala Juko kai etc etc.

However, my basis is Kan related so I have to give credit where credit is due. I am not sure where I stand on the terms such as Ninpo and Ninjutsu. I'll have to give that some thought really.

But if you are looking for traditional technique seek a Kan school. I am involved with an effective system but it is not Koryu, more of a hybrid with short lineage. Unlike some of my "neo" compatriots I don't bother claiming history, it just gets you in trouble.:asian:


----------



## Jay Bell (Sep 22, 2002)

> Can you expand on this? Do people know generally what is being witheld/done differently?



Years ago when the Bujinkan was first being developed, Togakure ryu seemed to be a large focus.  From my understanding, training was based on the physical techniques of the ryu and not true Ninjutsu.

Hatsumi sensei explained this last year that Budo and Ninjutsu follow the same path, yet where budo stops, Ninjutsu continues on...and he didn't feel that we were ready for that kind of mindset or training.


----------



## Mon Mon (Dec 21, 2002)

?





> Hatsumi Sensei explained this last year that Budo and Ninjutsu follow the same path, yet where budo stops, Ninjutsu Continues on




 Could you elaborate a little more on this part Jay Bell


----------



## heretic888 (Dec 21, 2002)

maybe its that whole mountain analogy??


----------

